

Think Again: Why do people hate TED so much? - lizdresher
http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/02/27/why_do_people_hate_ted_so_much?wpisrc=obnetwork

======
lutusp
That's easy to answer -- TED is to ideas what sugar is to nutrition. One has a
superficial resemblance to the other, a resemblance that lasts about 30
seconds.

~~~
lizdresher
The article points out that it is more the style of the organization rather
than the actual content which draws critics. I would say that's a fair
assessment- I don't see any harm in spreading information, it's the audience's
responsibility to take it with a grain of salt.

